# Simply Rustic Farm waiting thread



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have three girls due in March.

The dark brown is Hershey. This is her third kidding. Due the 30th.

The spotted brown is Tru. She is due the 29th and this her second kidding.

The beige is Cleo. This is her third kidding and due the 31st.

They are all bred to the same buck that is now deceased. I am not sure how I am going to handle this all but I am very excited. Oh and it was easiest to get their pictures while they were eating. They really aren't headless. Lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking girls! Good luck with kidding!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What nice big beauties!! Nice healthy coats too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice goats


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

We are getting closer. We did have an upset of a grain overload which caused one to abort 15 days from due date with triplet bucklings. The same day I figured out that another doe I didn't think took had a baby kicking in her. This is a picture of her. Odette! Not positive on the due date but I think it is the 14th of April.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

We are down to 7~8 days till due dates on Hershey and Tru. Hershey is just huge. Tru maybe twins again. I don't think Hershey will make her due date.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I am up checking them at night every couple of hours. It has been cold here at night so I dont want to miss it.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Tru looks like she is greeting uncomfortable and is acting a little different. Hmm just checking on her occasionally to see id this goes anywhere.


----------



## Nubian_Mama (Feb 14, 2013)

Pretty ladies  Hoping you have kiddos soon!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Well I am officially on vacation from work so I am ready for babies. Tru's belly is extremely tight tonight. I am hoping things go better for her this year than last.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Pretty girls! I'm also waiting on my Togg-cross doe who is due mar 30. Good luck!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks! I have not started this year out great with losing my buck and then his bucklings. I really need thief kidding season to go smooth. I have been watching them a muchas I can


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hope all goes well for the rest of the kidding  Cant wait for the pics!!!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

This morning Tru's ligs seems softer. Hershey is dropping. I really hope they go soon. Last year Hershey went the day before her due date, Tru was the day of. Tru had problems last year at kidding time, then after she delivered she kept trying to headbutt them, we finally got it all together but I need to be there if she has a repeat of last years kidding and attitude.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

I can see why you took time off work! Oh the waiting. Will say a prayer. Hope all goes really smoothly. I'm sure we get more stressed than the does 10


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

So no changes this morning. Today is Tru's due date and tomorrow is Hersheys. No discharge, but I do think Tru's ligs are going. Last year though neither had discharge till day of delivery.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Here are their bags last night. Both need to fill more. Hershey its a great milker and has a nice bag.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hershey is in labor. Lots of lip curling going on here.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh...can't wait for pics! I'm quessing triplets? two girls and a boy?


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I hope you are right. I think trips to. She had has them the last two years


----------



## merrykatherine (Oct 9, 2012)

Babies?? Good luck!!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

No everything came to a halt. I am still watching on camera but came in the house. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Boy these girls sure have me stumped. I thought for sure yesterday. This picture is of Hershey udder this morning. I don't think she can full to much more. Lol


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Wow! Surely soon? They are going to be some lucky kids!


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

I just checked out your website - wow LOVE IT. That is my dream and goal. I want to make goats milk soap and sell it. Fantastic!!!!! You have inspired me further! Think your website is great!!!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks! I actually make more money for the farm selling soap than milk or babies. It is allot of fun!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

She kidded triplets this morning. Two Bucklings and a doeling. The doeling was presented wrong and by the time we got her out she was gone. Mom is sore and tired but will be okay.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Not sure why that picture is flipped. Sorry


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

they're adorable! :kidblue::kidblue: sorry about the baby girl:hug:


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Love those little dapples!!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks! Tru ifs losing her plug so more babies today I think


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Georgeous little boys. So sorry about your doe kid. More pics?


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Tru kidded a doeling and buckling this afternoon. They are all doing great. She is being a perfect mother.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh they are cutey's Glad you have a little doe! Do you have one more doe to kid? You may have even more does on the way! Is the doe on the left? Funny - they look like my kids from last year! You can see them in my pic - same silver ears and "angle spot on head" Although - yours look a lot more chocolately brown? I will have to try and find a pic of her when she is real little ...to see if they look like twins? Hope your other doe gets better!!!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks Selah! Yes I have one more to go I think in a couple of Weeks. I was having a hard time getting her breed so I left her with him so not sure on breed date. I am really hoping Hershey pulls thru this. She is such a joy to have. Great personality, has triplets, and beautiful.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Good to read your post in your other thread about Hershey. Sounds like she is doing better - eating is always good! Such a worry when they go off their feed... Here is a pic of my doe kid born last year. Almost a twin of your doe kid? Yours looks like it is a more deeper chocolate colour (like Hershey's chocolate?) whereas Hadassah (doe kid in pic) is more of a lighter brown / reddish colour...Always hard to tell with pics...but they have similar ears and markings I think? Funny.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Selah yours looks allot like the buckling in color. The doeling (Maggie) is a deep reddish brown. I am interested in seeing what happens with her moonspot on her face.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Getting ready for Odette! Today we put up another kidding stall for Odette this time. My barn is packed and will fit no more. I am just not ready to let Hershey and tru's babies out with the rest.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

How are Hershey and Tru and their babies doing? Hopefully they are all doing well so that you are freed up for Odette's kidding? Hope all goes beautifully smoothly


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Everyone is doing great thanks! W made another stall. I work 65 hours a week and can't be there to help protect the babies a much a as I would like. A couple of my girls have not been very nice to the little ones so I want wait. They are so cute


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

So I have been putting Oddette in the kidding stall at night just to have her in there and get her used to it. This morning e when I let her out I can only feel one ligament. Udder is a little bigger but it is no where close to what I would expect to be getting ready to kid. Last night I was even wondering if it will be another three Weeks. So I will check her again soon.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Odette is in labor! Having contractions, lots of discharge. We are ready!


----------



## Nubian_Mama (Feb 14, 2013)

Hoping all goes well!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Its a girl!!!!! Her name is violet!


----------



## Nubian_Mama (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh my goodness!! Congratulations! Such a beautiful little girl!!


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

What a cutey! She must be a big girl? Odette looked huge!!!


----------



## merrykatherine (Oct 9, 2012)

Oh how adorable! Love the spots. I'm happy to hear you have a health wonderful kid!!!


----------

